# I was the boat ramp idiot



## moloch16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Great boat ramp story - yes I was the boat ramp idiot yesterday here's my story.

Keep in mind this my brand new boat and trailer, about the 5th time I'm putting it in the water.

Took the day off of work to go fishing. Beautiful warm winter day for fishing, light winds. Excited! I get to the ramp and prep the boat as usual, back her down the first time and find I left the tieoff rope in the bow and I can't get it without getting me feet wet, so I pull up to get the rope, no problem. Pull up, get the rope and set it in the truck bed so I can reach it, back the boat back down. Strange the boat isn't coming off the trailer like it usually does, no problem I'll get out and pull it off using the rope. Huh, it's not coming off by pulling either what's up with this? OH! I forgot to undo the rear tiedowns! Duh! Not use to those, figured I'd forget eventually. Let me just tied this rope to the dock cleat and pull up to get the tie downs off.

Here's where it get's fun. I get in the truck and start pulling forward and WHAM the boat jerks off the trailer hard to the left. What??? Get out to see what happened and oh - I tied the bow of the boat to the dock cleat. Holy crap I have my boat at a 90 degree angle off the trailer half way up the boat ramp and things are seriously FUBAR at this point. I'm in full freak out mode cuz this my BRAND NEW BOAT and TRAILER 

So back down to relieve the tension on the bow rope, nearly rip my bicep lifting the bow of the boat over and back on the trailer sorta (best I could, enough to get it back in the water at least). Anyhow get it in the water and ready to fish but I'm not in a good state of mind for fishing now 

Damage done: Ripped off some plastic bunk slicks, bent the hell out of a bunk guide (had to bend it back at the ramp), and one of the bunk guides was hanging on by a thread, will need to be reinforced. I did some damage control in the parking lot, have some repairs left to do, and felt sick the rest of the day for messing up my new stuff!

Don't do that.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 4, 2018)

At least you didn't leave the plug out like I did last year.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm like a boating newbie every time I'm at the launch either putting in or pulling it out...same checklist each time:

Launching 1->5 Retrieving 5->1

1. Drain Plug
2. Transom Saver
3. Tie down Strap
4. Bow crank
5. Battery circuit breaker (trolling motor)

Basically I'm like a crazy person talking to myself, "1, 2, 3, 4, 5" on the way in "5, 4, 3, 2, 1" on the way out.

Too easy to get distracted by everything else going on around you not to make this as simple a routine as possible. Hope your repairs are simple enough.


----------



## moloch16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah I'm going to have to make a checklist like the airplane pilots use before each flight. Getting older and my memory ain't what it use to be.


----------



## jawjatek (Dec 4, 2018)

I am getting my FIRST trailer'd boat ever, and sure hope I don't screw it up launching. I can back a trailer OK, thankful I don't have to learn that, but I know nothing of launching a boat. My first few times at the ramp is going to be interesting.

There's a huge reservoir nearby with a ramp 20 minutes from my house. I figure on going there every day until I got the process down. 

Guess I'll go to youtube and watch some boat launching videos. I don't want to make an ass out of myself. Any more than usual, I mean! 8)


----------



## ppine (Dec 4, 2018)

I want to go fishing with onthewater. 
The older I get the more I have to think about everything. 
Try to relax and be deliberate in your motions. 
Don't worry about the other people. Try to launch your boat a few times with no one around. 
Recruit some of your kids of friends to help you.


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 4, 2018)

Having a shop to park my boat in the past year has been so awesome just for the fact that I can leave the plug 24/7. Remembering to plug my trailer lights up to the truck is another story.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 4, 2018)

^^^^^ forget that EVERY TIME!


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 4, 2018)

I still leave the bow eye hooked up about 1/3 of the time. When I launch single handed I hold the bow line in my left hand out the driver's side window as I back into the water. Couple week ago I ran over it. Fortunately I noticed something was wrong before any damage was done. 

We have all been there. I think most guys at the ramp recognize that and are happy to lend a hand if someone is having a problem. Those guys who live to "critique" aren't worth worrying about. I only get testy when folks unnecessarily block the ramp. Things like loading or unloading or wiping down the boat shouldn't be done on the ramp. Fortunately that doesn't happen often, though I avoid going on weekends during warm weather so I'm generally not dealing with too many of the lake lice crowd. Haha


----------



## water bouy (Dec 4, 2018)

Ouch. I managed to offload my first boat onto the ramp. I pulled up forgetting that I had unhooked it and bam. But it was such a small boat that it and the motor were fine. I looked around and yelled "WHO PUT ALL THIS ASPHALT IN THE WAY".


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 4, 2018)

strange to say,but that's why i like fishing with my wife.we each have our own separate tasks with launching/retrieving the boat and dealing with the camper,so we don't get overwhelmed.i did lose an anchor this past summer because i forgot to pull it in with the deckmate,that was a $150 oops.i'm used to pulling it in by hand.also trashed an anchor buddy doing the same thing $65 oops.now i carry a spare.anchor buddy,not wife.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 4, 2018)

I laughed when I read your post but I’m laughing with ya. I have forgot the plug and sank a boat in the Mississippi River. I have forgot straps, backed off the edge of the ramp, run a boat up the trailer on enough of an angle to gouge the bow on the winch stand, dinged up a prop while driving into the trailer. I even had to go swimming to chase one once. I have had people compliment my launching and loading out but I assure you I learned at the school of hard knocks. If you haven’t messed up at the boat ramp at least once, you haven’t been boating long enough. I always offer a hand if I see someone struggling. Or holler if I see them about to mess up. Don’t feel rained on brother, you’re not alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DenisD (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey moloch, sorry to hear things didn't go smooth, gotta have a routine I guess. What lake were you on? I took new to me boat out for first time last Saturday, went to Harris cause had heard Jordan's ramps were still closed. I had more trouble getting to lake ( went through four work zones) than getting on the lake. Things went smooth and had a great mid morning boat ride. Hope things go better on your next trip out.


----------



## moloch16 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah I've offered many a helping hand. Had an older gentleman that drove his boat off the bunks trying to power load. Could tell he was in a bind cuz he was older and didn't know what to do. Couldn't go forward, couldn't go backwards, and couldn't get out the boat due to his age. I just waded in and managed to get his boat on right, he was very grateful. Got wet but was worth it.


----------



## moloch16 (Dec 4, 2018)

DenisD said:


> Hey moloch, sorry to hear things didn't go smooth, gotta have a routine I guess. What lake were you on? I took new to me boat out for first time last Saturday, went to Harris cause had heard Jordan's ramps were still closed. I had more trouble getting to lake ( went through four work zones) than getting on the lake. Things went smooth and had a great mid morning boat ride. Hope things go better on your next trip out.



I was on Harris at the dam ramp. I was scared you were going to say you saw me rip my boat off the trailer, glad you weren't there for that!


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 4, 2018)

i watched a guy try and back his empty trailer down the ramp several times a couple years ago.i finally told him to stop and i pulled his trailer straight for him.did that three times before he made it into the water.i think i would have been there a while if i didn't lend a hand.it happens.


----------



## DenisD (Dec 4, 2018)

Yea, glad I wasn't there too, wouldn't want to see it but wouldn't be able to look away


----------



## KMixson (Dec 5, 2018)

moloch16 said:


> Yeah I'm going to have to make a checklist like the airplane pilots use before each flight. Getting older and my memory ain't what it use to be.



I have made a checklist. I have one for the items to take before I leave the house, one for getting the boat ready to launch and one for items to take in the boat after launching the boat. I do that for other things also. I have a hurricane plan checklist that is way too much for me to remember off the top of my head especially in the stressful time due to the threat of a hurricane. I also have a book "If Something Happens to Me" for my family to reference for pertinent information(financial and procedural) if I am not around anymore to help them get through it.


----------



## hipster dufus (Dec 5, 2018)

i made a checklist, laminated it and taped it w clear packing tape tp the bowstop. i look right at it and forget stuff. did hear the lake filling up the boat once when i forgot the plug. boat was still on trailer. no problem.i will share one of my secrets. go to walmart and pick up some high rubber boots. i use them in the cooler months to launch. dont get wet and i can take em off easy. have helped out way too many folks to count. helped out a couple of DNR guys who had a strange boat that wouldnt go on trailer right .'im surprised i dont see em more often on people in the cooler months.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 5, 2018)

I think we all have to make each of the mistakes at least once. I try to remember all the steps but I've left out the drain plug, left the tiedowns on, forget to hook up the trailer wiring, left the trailer jack down, had the bow line come off as I was swinging the boat around to load (got a little wet chasing the boat) and this year, I was at the ramp mixing the 2 stroke with a fresh tank of gas when someone else pulled up. I told them to go ahead and he said it would take him at least 10 minutes to do everything so I hurried up. I forgot to put the gas cap back on and as I was backing down the ramp I could smell gas. Too late, probably a half gallon in the bilge already! I put both boats away for the winter about 5 weeks ago so they should be safe for a while. :mrgreen:


----------



## ppine (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice logical comments on this subject. 
Now if we can all just remain calm the next time some guy does something stupid and hogs the boat ramp.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have no patience for inconsiderate people (loading their boat in the middle of the launch, backing down the middle of a double strip launch etc.) but I'll walk over and help anyone who is obviously new or struggling.


----------



## surfman (Dec 5, 2018)

I always stop in an area out of the way, unless there is a line at the ramp to launch then I just get in line and I go and make sure the boat is ready to launch with minimum time on the ramp. This is the most courteous thing to do and it always amazes me how many people wait until they are on the ramp to remove straps, load coolers, etc.
I usually just tie the bow line to the winch stand and then back the boat in and let it float off, then just pull up enough to grab the rope, run over and secure to the dock so I can park my truck and get back and out of the way as quick as possible.


----------



## jethro (Dec 5, 2018)

Yep, I've had a few incidents.. once I ripped the entire bow eye off the hull of my Starcraft when I forgot to unhook the safety chain. Backed down, hit the brakes a little to jerk the boat off the bunks, boat did not float. So I did it again, only harder... bow eye broke clean off. The first time I retrieved my Sylvan I did a good one... pulled the boat out and pulled the plug, strapped it down and noticed I hadn't winched all the way to the bow stop. I pulled the transom straps off but forgot to remove the transom saver because I never used one on my Starcraft. I floated the boat and winched it tight to the bow stop but pulling out it snapped my transom saver like a toothpick. 

I'm sure I'll have more as life goes on...


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 5, 2018)

hipster dufus said:


> i will share one of my secrets. go to walmart and pick up some high rubber boots. i use them in the cooler months to launch. dont get wet and i can take em off easy. have helped out way too many folks to count.



X2

Great minds think alike! I use them when I'm pulling the boat out -- wade in to hook the bow eye and winch it up snug. I've also helped out a few guys who were trying to do the balancing act on the tongue to get to the winch strap they forgot to unsnap. I've seen guys use waders, but I just have a pair of basic cheap rubber boots. 

I am usually solo but I can get in and out pretty fast. BTW, there is no way I'm going to drive the boat onto the trailer because with my lack of balance climbing over the bow, etc is likely to show up as a funny YouTube video. :LOL2:


----------



## surfman (Dec 5, 2018)

Always prep your boat for launch before you are on the ramp, give yourself time to think about what you are doing and walk around the boat a few times and check it over. Do this in an out of the way place. I unhook the strap but my boat will not slide off the bunks easily and I tie the bow line to the winch stand. works great.

Once the boat is in the water move it to the farthest end of the dock so that another person could launch after you. Nothing grips me more than folks that launch and tie off at the beginning of the dock when there is 40' of dock sticking out into the water. you have to sit and wait for them to move.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 5, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I have no patience for inconsiderate people (loading their boat in the middle of the launch, backing down the middle of a double strip launch etc.) but I'll walk over and help anyone who is obviously new or struggling.



I posted this experience about a year or so ago on a similar thread. I was coming into the ramp and this group of guys had their pontoon boat and pickup parked sideways on the ramp blocking two lanes while they leisurely loaded the pontoon. This is a long four lane ramp with docks. Most people drive down then flip a U-turn to back their trailer in. It wasn't busy that day and there were two other lanes but they were still in the way of anyone bringing a trailer down. Really makes you wonder.


----------



## moloch16 (Dec 5, 2018)

Summertime is the worse for the ramp hogs. I've commented in a nice way how they block the ramp when they prep their boat for 15 minutes backed down the ramp. Since I did it in a nice way I could see it made an impact and they hadn't really thought about that way before. Honestly I think most people don't intenially try to be stupid it just happens naturally


----------



## ProduceMan (Dec 5, 2018)

For some REAL entertainment, just go chill at a busy launch ramp on Memorial Day. People who haven't launched or retrieved for a while can be a little rusty at it =D> . In my 20's we used to sit by the ramps and hang out facing the ramp with scorecards (like they use at monster truck events 1-10) to rate the mistakes. Of course we'd jump in to help anyone that needed it. Nobody ever got mad at us once we ran down to help. The OP would have averaged out at a 7, nice work and good save!


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 5, 2018)

i've done that as well.politely remind them to do the prep before you get to the launching point.as for rubber boots,that's one of the wifes jobs.my big butt goes to the stern while she pushes us off.funny how that worked out :LOL2:


----------



## eagle24 (Dec 5, 2018)

surfman said:


> Always prep your boat for launch before you are on the ramp, give yourself time to think about what you are doing and walk around the boat a few times and check it over. Do this in an out of the way place. I unhook the strap but my boat will not slide off the bunks easily and I tie the bow line to the winch stand. works great.
> 
> Once the boat is in the water move it to the farthest end of the dock so that another person could launch after you. Nothing grips me more than folks that launch and tie off at the beginning of the dock when there is 40' of dock sticking out into the water. you have to sit and wait for them to move.



Good advice and I always pull out of everyone's way to get my boat ready to launch. Mistakes happen when folks rush. If you are new to loading and unloading a boat, just take your time and think about what you are doing. Before long, your loading and unloading routine will be second nature. As far as the folks that do things inconsiderate like tying their boat in the way of the next guy, I've about decided they aren't inconsiderate, they're just stupid. Pretty sure I'm right about this.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 6, 2018)

like the guy that ties his boat up right at the launch while he goes to park, instead of at the end of the dock,so it's almost impossible for the next guy to launch.i also watched a guy park his car on the single lane launch,put a kayak on the roof and then wanders away for almost half an hour??a kayak??there was a line of people ready to kill.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2018)

Some good stories here, and, as is the style of this site...we are a pretty forgiving bunch.

I've made every mistake listed here, at least ONCE (or more).

A couple of things that have helped me.

The checklist is on my phone... so I always have it with me. I look at it before I get out of the van to launch, and again before I make the final trip to the boat after launching. Can't tell you how many times things like SunGlasses etc. get caught at that last check.

Since I am old and launch alone 99% of the time..I use the "long-rope" technique. 

Before I get to the ramp, I prep the boat. 
The long rope is coiled; left on the foredeck.. One end is permanently attached to the bow cleat and the other end is loose-looped onto the trailer at the winch.
I leave the bow strap attached until the stern is over the water. 
Remove the bow strap. 
I back her in, and just touch the brakes. 
She slides off quickly (no doubt due to the PVC Gutter Downspouts that cover the bunks). The long rope allows her to slide 20/30 feet away. 
I get out of the van; 
grab the rope; 
clear it from the trailer uprights, 
and haul the boat to the dock. 
Put the van away; 
check the checklist one more time; 
and go fishing.

You younger guys might be able to climb aboard and power the boat to the dock. I can't do that anymore. This system has worked well for many years.

richg99


----------



## sunshine (Dec 6, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> At least you didn't leave the plug out like I did last year.



Guy did this Saturday. I backed mine down and he started hollering asking if I'd move and told his wife to get the truck!

I pulled up and watched his wife try to back the truck down with little to no success, so he asked me to do it. Hopped in his truck and slammed it down there for him as his rear was getting lower and lower. Bilge pump wouldn't keep up. He ran the boat up quick, hooked the safety chain on and said "go, go, go!" 

Got him out and all was well, Whew.

Then I went and caught a cooler full of nice crappies :lol:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2018)

I saw a group of young guys and girls who left the plug out. They made the mistake of pulling the entire flooded sailboat up the ramp.,..on an ALUMINUM trailer. That trailer bent in half due to the excess weight.


----------



## eshaw (Dec 6, 2018)

I agree that if you haven't done some of these things you haven't been a boater very long or have been very lucky. ProduceMan, that was a good story but if I did something like that I'd be the geriatric guy on the news that was beat up at the boat ramp! I pissed somebody off once at the ramp, don't know who but I went to the restroom and when I returned they had drawn a pecker on the side of my pontoon tube, true story. I don't know what I did, or who it was, but I guess I did something to somebody. I usually launch my boat by myself. I also have one of the trolling motors with spot lock that runs off a remote. I saw a commercial on tv where a guy had one and would launch his boat and use the remote to hold the boat in position while he parked his truck so I thought I'd give it a try. I launched the boat and was pulling away when I realized that the remote was on the boat. That was the last time I tried that for a while! Now I carry the remote hanging off my neck. I still get some pretty bizarre looks from people when I'm on my elevated deck driving the boat from up there.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 6, 2018)

Forgotten drail plug. Check
Forgoten transom straps. Check
Left key in the truck. Check
Boat not tied when luanched sending the boat unocupied down river. Check
Hitting the trailer so wrong I hit my truck. Check
Dragging engine that was left down on the ramp. Check
Smashing trailer tail lights with the boat while retrieving. Check
Pulled out to fast ripping off the licence plate. Check
Running trailer fender into gas station concrete filled poles. Check
Jackknifing and bending trailer tongue and damaging truck. Check

Making perfect trailer launching and landing when I’m the only person to see for miles. Every time.

By the grace of God I retrieved while 25 bass tournament boats were launching like jet fighters on a very windy day. Wife and dog were barking and it was so crowded I had to come in at angle thru the maze of boats. The wind really blows these tin boats and I did not want to hit any of the fancy bass bling boats but I swong it around just right and nailed that trailer with nothing but net. Thats the one I choose to remember because you definatly pay your dues learning to get it right.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yay for plastic trailer fenders!!!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2018)

"wife and dog were barking"

Hmmmm. Ha Ha. Rich


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 6, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> like the guy that ties his boat up right at the launch while he goes to park, instead of at the end of the dock,so it's almost impossible for the next guy to launch.i also watched a guy park his car on the single lane launch,put a kayak on the roof and then wanders away for almost half an hour??a kayak??there was a line of people ready to kill.



Ah man, my ultimate pet peeve! I fish a lot of backwater areas around Wheeler wildlife refuge in Alabama and there are a few places to launch that aren't paved ramps but rather just cut outs into the bank down to the water. People will launch a boat and then just leave it parked with their trailer just barely out of the water. There are enough similar spots it doesn't keep me from launching elsewhere but sometimes it keeps me from going to the locations I wanted to.


----------



## wmk0002 (Dec 6, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Some good stories here, and, as is the style of this site...we are a pretty forgiving bunch.
> 
> I've made every mistake listed here, at least ONCE (or more).
> 
> ...



I do it similarly. I have an overhand knot permanently in my rope that is just long enough I can snap my safety chain clip to the loop and the boat will float off only about 5-6 feet behind the end of the trailer. I ease it in so it barely floats off and after it gets to the end of the rope ans stretches begins to come back to me I pull forward at about the same speed and the boat gently slides to the ramp. I then get out and move it to the dock or off of the ramp if there is no dock.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 6, 2018)

richg99 said:


> "wife and dog were barking"
> 
> Hmmmm. Ha Ha. Rich



Also made me giggle and remember a couple things.


----------



## Wallyc (Dec 6, 2018)

I think we have all been that person! Don’t beat yourself up to bad. Been there done that ! And sooner or later I’ll go back for seconds . We call it geeking out, and we are all guilty at some point of it. Good luck in the future and tight lines !


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 6, 2018)

Shouldn't laugh, but it is kind of hard not to. One thing for sure. After reading Eshaw's post I'm going to make doubly sure I don't piss anyone off at the ramp. Haha.


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 7, 2018)

OMG I feel so much better reading this thread!!!

This was my first year with the boat, launched it 9 times this season. The first couple times I used a checklist and then I thought "hey you don't need that anymore" and then the mistakes started. Transom straps were the most common.

So the last few trips used the checklist again, up until the last launch. I got distracted by the guy ahead of me with a trailer light out. Went over to let him know, talked for a bit then went back to prep, forgot all about the checklist. So I remembered everything (I thought), launch the boat, friend holds the rope while I park the truck. I'm walking back over and think, damn the rear is riding lower than normal, then panic and running. For a split second I contemplate pulling it out, but I look and realize no way do I have that kind of time. I jump on the boat get the plug out from under my seat (now filled with equipment for the day), lay on the back deck and luckily I can easily reach the hole, put the plug in and all is well. The water was about 1-2" from coming over the transom. The 500 GPH pump ran for 15 minutes straight.

After everything is well my friend says, "So what would you have done if you dropped the plug?" I laughed and said pan B, pull the boat out.....after grounding it on the ramp to save it. I've been around boats my whole life, and that was the first time for that, even I was shocked how fast it will fill up.

I'd like to say I will never do it again after that lesson, but I know better.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2018)

OK...I was going to hold this one ...but.

I bought a brand new van and used it to haul my boat to the bay. I launched, and like many of us, suddenly realized that I had forgotten to put the plug in.

I was 20 yards or so away, putting the trailer up when I saw the stern drooping. I ran to the boat; grabbed the plug; leaned over the back and......fell over the stern into the water! 

It was only a foot or two deep so I put the plug in and turned on the bilge pump.

End of Story .... N O T....

Since I was soaking wet, and it was a cold day, I decided to scrap the trip and head home.

However, when I put my key into my new van, the alarm went off. I had no idea of how to turn it off since the electronic key fob had been ruined by its swim in the salt water. 

Luckily, I hadn't had my cell phone with me for the splash party. I called the dealer and got transferred to a mechanic. This was about noon on a Saturday and they were almost closed. He walked me through a procedure using a hidden button (that my salesman had forgotten to tell me about) and I was able to get the alarm off.

Amazingly, the key worked to drive home.

That's my story, and I am sticking to it.

richg99


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 7, 2018)

richg99 said:


> OK...I was going to hold this one ...but. /--------/That's my story, and I am sticking to it.
> 
> richg99


*******************************************************************************
Now, *that's* a chain of events that's Youtube worthy. Too bad there's not a vid of it.

Roger


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 8, 2018)

One of the adventures I had with our boat club's private ramp was early in the spring when I forgot to bring a shovel with me. Our ramp gets very muddy over the winter with the river level going up and down from rain and snow melt off. I had a 2000 Camaro SS and I got to the ramp and saw the mud and realized I forgot the shovel. I didn't feel like driving back home to get it and figured if I could stay in my tire tracks I would be fine pulling back up with the empty trailer. That was a nice theory. The car had 275/45/17 tires which are pretty wide. Even with the posi rear, it started spinning and kicking sideways. Our ramp is narrow and at an angle on a bit of a side slope so I was starting to get to the edge with no luck and finally had to get out and disconnect the trailer to get the car up out of the dirt and back onto the ramp. I had to walk the empty trailer back up to the car (I weigh 150 lbs so the trailer and gravity definitely had the advantage) and somehow made it far enough to hook it back up. Later that day, I went back to the ramp in the boat and took some pictures. Here's the car and the boat (from a different day when I did remember the shovel) and then the tracks in the muddy ramp. You can see near the top left where I was still spinning to get back onto the ramp. I almost remember to bring a shovel every time now, but I have a 4wd pickup so it's not as big of a deal. I had mud inside the car on the dash from the spinning tires and I had the windows open. It took me an hour to clean all the mud from the car when I got home.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2018)

Great story. Thanks for sharing.

If it is a private ramp, could you just tie, or combo lock, a spare shovel to a tree? Give the combination out to those properly authorized to use the ramp, only.


----------



## ppine (Dec 8, 2018)

This fall I took an 80 yo friend of mine on a mission to slay some trout at our local lake. We went ashore in the shade to take a break. I could not get the engine to turnover. We discussed the options. The boat ramp was only about a mile and half away but protected by vertical rock cliffs. It was getting windy. I decided to tow the boat down the shore to a spot where I could probablly get the truck and trailer down to the water. I hitched a ride to the truck, came back and started to load the boat. The beach was fine gravel and I did not want to get in too deep. With some help we got the boat loaded. Just past the water's edge, the one ton diesel buried the rear wheels in 4wd. This is hard to admit, but I had a Toyota Tundra with a tow strap help me out. Just another day at the lake. A boat ramp is a great thing to have especially for big heavy boats.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 8, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Great story. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> If it is a private ramp, could you just tie, or combo lock, a spare shovel to a tree? Give the combination out to those properly authorized to use the ramp, only.



It's a private ramp but it's located in a state park so there is a lot of people in the area and most of them think it's a public ramp. We end up with people who set up chairs in the middle of the ramp and fish or drink. We often find the chain cut and people try to drive over it. If we left a shovel, I'm sure it would be gone within a week.


----------



## 10sne1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I am finding more time to fish, but having to do it alone. I know the saying “2 minds are better than 1” came from a man towing, ramping and fishing alone. Last month I had Vacation set, but fishing alone and water was high at my lake of choice. Thus I needed to use a rope to launch the Boat. Well after 15 min. Of getting the rope and Boat all tangled in the trailer while launching, I clear the rope and clear the trailer. I’m on the dock pulling the boat from the launch. Oh my the Boat is coming mighty fast toward the dock, nope I can not stop it. Yep, crash! Breaks off the trolling motor from the shaft. I was a sight to be seen, cussing and yelling at my stupid self. No fishing that day, just heart ache. And lost 3 other planned trips, due to Broken troller. 2 weeks later now, new composite shaft installed. 
Fished yesterday and still managed to do multiple stupid things! But nothing broken. I have fished and boated for 35 years, and am getting worse on the logistics every time. May need to make sure I have a friend join me, more often these days! Be safe, keep it fun.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 9, 2018)

10sne1....Since I use the "long rope" method of launching, I also pull my boat toward the dock. If the wind is blowing, I also have to STOP the bow from hitting, as yours did.

I bought a two-part, extendible boat hook some years ago. It is at hand when the boat comes to the dock, and I redirect the boat off to the side so she doesn't hit too hard. 

The combo of the extendible shaft and special boat hook is expensive. But, a very valuable feature is that I can affix my strap hook onto it and hook my bow latch without getting wet most times. All in all, it has made my launch and recovery experiences much better.

https://smile.amazon.com/Star-Brite-Signature-Telescoping-Accessories/dp/B002IV4S98/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_cp_0_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B002IV4S98&pd_rd_r=1ce0b861-ae38-4bfb-9e7e-995da9531d76&pd_rd_w=9n5c3&pd_rd_wg=uYDZ6&psc=1&refRID=D9GXY64BHW2B74G246S4







https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VSXK5SA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## billgrabau (Dec 9, 2018)

Here's my screw-up. I had just retired earlier in the year and was really waiting to get on the reservoir during mid-week to miss the weekend crowds. Had everything ready to go and backed down the ramp. This ramp drops off fairly fast and I really can't get the boat too far into the water. As a result I need to get out and push the boat off the trailer, or sink my tail pipe in the water. Anyway. the boat starts to slide off the trailer and I've got the bow line in my hand feeding it out as the boat slips off the trailer. As the boat drifts off into water, about 10 feet beyond the bunks, I pull on the bow line to bring it over to the dock. Just as the backward drift of the stern catches up with my tug on the bow line, the line breaks. There's my boat beginning to drift away from the trailer and me. By now it's about 15 feet beyond the trailer and moving slowly off to the middle of the launch area. What to do? Dressed in jeans and sweat shirt (early April) I begin to walk out into the water to retrieve my boat. By the time I reach the bow I'm up to my neck, barely touching bottom. Felt like a complete idiot and hoping there was no one watching from the boat house. Finally managed to grab hold of the bow eye and slowly back out of the water to the edge of the ramp. It appears that my bow line had dry rotted and the little tug I applied snapped the line right at the bow eye. One of my pre-launch tasks is now checking the line to make sure that doesn't happen again. Needless to say, it was a pretty cold morning in my wet clothes, at least till the sun rose a bit higher and I dried out.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey, Billgrabau....were you watching me, a couple of years ago, when my polyester line did exactly the same thing? Ha Ha

I was lucky, though. A commercial fisherman was just getting ready to launch his boat ten minutes later. He took me out to my drifting tinny!

Thanks for sharing. richg99


----------



## surfman (Dec 10, 2018)

If I am at a location where traction is questionable I have pulled the boat out using a rope tied to the trailer, just drag the tongue up the bank. Usually I can launch it is just pulling the boat out that is a problem. It ain't pretty but I ain't getting stuck either. Now I have a 4WD so I don't worry.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 10, 2018)

This is like an old Perry Mason show -- everyone (including me) confesses at the end. haha.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 10, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> This is like an old Perry Mason show -- everyone (including me) confesses at the end. haha.



That is because we are all guilty.


----------



## tracker101 (Dec 10, 2018)

It seems though every time I screw up at the ramp is when there,s a bunch of people watching.


----------



## JNG (Dec 11, 2018)

The only two screwups I've ever done is forgetting the drain plug and 'losing' my boat. The drain plug was no big deal. Leaned over and put in the plug and turned pump on. Waited a few minutes and went fishing. The other screwup was with my jon boat. I have been in the habit of just throwing the lead rope into the back of the truck. I back boat into water, tap brakes, boat slides off trailer and I grab rope unwinding out over the tailgate. This time I guess I took too long. I see boat drifting away dragging 50' of rope. Had to wait for another fisherman to come along and rescue the boat. Embarrassing to say the least. #-o


----------



## richg99 (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome to the ...very large....crowd.

Anyone who says they never did ANY of these things is either lying or hasn't been boating often/long enough.


----------



## ppine (Dec 12, 2018)

When I was younger I had a ski boat, a Ski Centurion with a Ford 351 Cleveland inboard. Those boats have gears and can really pull. Bronze skegs on the keel line make them turn like they are on rails. First trip out in the spring on Pyramid Lake, NV a huge lake, I lifted the engine cover after we were under way just to check the engine. I had lost a freeze plug the size of a 50 cent piece and was pumping water into the bilge. I turned around and got the attention of my wife on shore. Fortunately she had the truck keys and headed for the boat ramp. We made it to the ramp but were swamped. We were able to pump the boat out and get it on the trailer. We easily could have sunk the boat and it is a deep lake.


----------



## highbar (Dec 18, 2018)

A couple years ago my Dad and I were setting up his sailboat for the first time. It was an ordeal. It took us about 5 hours to get the mast on, make sure everything was set up properly, and to get the boat ready to launch. I was in the back of the boat, as he was trying to reverse down to the ramp. We hit a little snag, the mast was touching what seemed like a pretty weak tree branch, just the tip. We decided to continue on, and the mast snapped, and landed right off my shoulder nearly crushing me. 

It's still a big secret today with the family how the mast snapped; we told them that it just snapped when we were winching it up, "must have been aluminum fatigue!" We've all seen "No Highway in the Sky" https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043859/?ref_=tt_urv


----------



## richg99 (Dec 18, 2018)

Boy, you guys keep on making me recall disasters at sea. 

Early 1980's, I had an older 27 ft. Catalina sailboat. Along with another couple, we were sailing in Galveston Bay. Healed over; Mains'l full; jib cranked way in...we were just plain flying along.

Pow! Crack!...all of the sudden the 34 foot long, ten-inch wide, main-mast was swaying. The Chainplate that held the Starboard wire stays (that held the mast up) had snapped in half!

Luckily, I was able to borrow the Main's halyard and tie up a temporary stay. We dropped all sails and started the iron jib ( Atomic 4 -Four cylinder-gasoline engine) and putted back home. 

We were lucky. If the main-mast had come out, it could have poked all sorts of holes in that old fiberglass boat.

When you are on the water, you are in Heaven, but not too far from Hell....all at the same time.

richg99


----------



## ppine (Dec 21, 2018)

I had some friends that lived in southern California. None of them had a boat, but they liked going to the Colorado River. 
They used to sit at the launch ramp in lawn chairs with a cooler of beer. They held up paper plates with a number on them rating the boat launches. 
They said if they stayed all day some one would drop a boat on the pavement. 
There were always husband and wife fights. 
People did lots of stupid stuff.


----------



## eshaw (Dec 22, 2018)

ppine, you should get together with produceman and compare stories.


----------



## madmurph (Dec 22, 2018)

I usually launch and land solo. Why is it that nobody is there to see me when it goes flawless with no problems? But when I forget to take the transom straps off or don't put the plug in, there are two other guys waiting to launch behind me.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 22, 2018)

Madmurph... So true.


----------



## PharmD (Dec 24, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Ouch. I managed to offload my first boat onto the ramp. I pulled up forgetting that I had unhooked it and bam. But it was such a small boat that it and the motor were fine. I looked around and yelled "WHO PUT ALL THIS ASPHALT IN THE WAY".




LOL. I would have helped you push/carry it after seeing that. That is after I quit laughing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PharmD (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh yeah. I also hate the people these days who get their phones out to record when they see someone ABOUT to mess up. Why not take that time tp take action and try to help stop the event from happening in the first place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIVIT (Dec 24, 2018)

Years ago up north. A buddy and I took my boat up the mountain to big public hunting area to deer hunt a hard to access area across lake. Ramp had a light coat of snow but seemed like nothing to be concerned about. It was dark and what was not seen was the layer of ice under that snow. This is a slightly steep ramp due to mountain type terrain. I was backing down ramp, applied brakes to stop and disconnect strap and then it happened. My full size blazer with 33" tires kept sliding down the ramp. I put it in gear and that is a sickening feeling when you can feel all four tires spinning and your still sliding backwards. Dual exhaust were just starting to go under when I finally got some traction. Luckily the ramp once it hit water did not drop off too fast or I would of sunk the boat for sure. 
After my buddy and I changed our undies we did do a bit of nervous type laugh. I have never launched a boat in the dark anytime of year since then without walking down the ramp to check it out first.

I grew up in FL near where the space shuttle launches. I have seen way too many oh chit moments on ramps and have had enough of my own. One that stands out from back in the 60's, was my step grandfather. He had a thing for big boats and Cadillac convertibles. I remember him floating one of those caddies when he forgot to set the emergency brake on the ramp !


----------



## jawjatek (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, I did OK my first trip last Sat. I only got my feet wet. When I got to a local park ramp, there was a guy backing up a boat, and another just pulled up. I told the 2nd guy to go ahead while I was trying to figure out where the pay box was ($5 to launch/park, but this place is super-convenient to the house, and safe, has a 3-lane ramp with shallow angle - good for a newbie). All of a sudden I heard a lot of splashing, and the first guy had lost his rope and was wading out chest deep to grab his boat! He colorfully remarked on the temperature. I shouted "Hey, no swimming on the ramp" and got a few laughs. He got some clothes out of his truck and went off in the boat.

When I launched, I used a bow rope tied to the trailer, and floated it off smoothly - but where it was tied on the trailer was in a foot of water when I went to pull the boat over to the courtesy dock. I just kicked off my shoes & socks, and went and got it, and walked over to the dock and tied up. Then I parked the truck. I was thinking I needed a longer rope, but the 2nd guy advised to learn to stand on the tongue of the trailer and jump on the bow, and drive the boat to the dock. Not sure I want to do that, the Terrova is right in the way, and I'm not as nimble as I once was, ya know? So maybe I'll just get a longer rope I can hold from the cab for now. What do y'all think? 

Recovery was easier, backed it in, then drove the boat on, cranked her up and put on safety chain while standing on the tongue. Again, I had to step into several inches of water.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 31, 2018)

I have 2x6's on either side of the tongue that provide a walkway.

Sometimes have to jump up on bed of truck at a shallow ramp to avoid wet feet.

Best to have tall boots, but I hate wearing them the whole time.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 31, 2018)

Long rope... Tie long rope to the winch. Works most of the time. 

Always have an extendible boat hook in your hand.


----------



## jawjatek (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh yeah, need to add a telescoping boat hook to the list. What length you like? Who makes the best one?

Edit: looks like there might be break in the rain tomorrow so will go to ramp and practice again - a different ramp this time.


----------



## MrGiggles (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's what I do when launching solo.

If there is a dock parallel to the ramp, I use the rope method. Leave about 12ft coiled up on deck, one end tied to the bow cleat, other has a carabiner which I clip into the stake pockets on my truck bed (I hook to the truck since it's further from the water), back down to the waters edge, take off straps, lift up motor, and put the plug in. Unhook winch and back in, once the stern is floating, stab the brakes, boat slips right off. Get out, grab the rope, tie off to the dock, and park the truck. If the dock is in the middle of two lanes, I prefer to put in on the upwind side, so the wind blows the boat against the dock.

If there is no dock, or it's not parallel with the ramp, I leave the winch hooked, no rope. Back in until the stern starts to float. Get out, climb into truck bed, unhook winch, climb over the deck, start up the boat and back it off the trailer, then beach or dock it.

Without a dock, I've found that the rope method doesn't work as well because the wind will push it off course quickly, and it's hard to jump in the boat or beach it without getting my feet wet. My trailer has side runners that hold the boat until I get it started and reversed off.

As with many tasks repetition is key to success. No two rigs load the same, and it takes time to figure out what works best.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 1, 2019)

Several of the ramps I use have parallel docks. In that case I back in as close as I dare to the dock.

Then I just step into boat from the dock.

Push off trailer, tie off, dry feet.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 1, 2019)

We don't have a dock at our ramp so I just get my feet wet pretty much every time. The river level determines what your launching/retrieving angle is going to be so I expect to get wet. When I try to stay dry, I usually end up slipping on the river bank or trailer and that increases the chances of getting hurt so I don't bother trying to stay dry. I went out in Feb last year, a week after the ice broke up and that water temp had to be right around 32-33 so that was a bit of a wake up! Here's our ramp, it's pretty narrow and at an angle. And there's a nice big rock on the upstream side. Usually in the middle of summer, the water level is much lower and the rock is completely out of the water and not a factor.


----------



## thedude (Jan 1, 2019)

Ha, love that Camaro towing.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 1, 2019)

thedude said:


> Ha, love that Camaro towing.


It actually towed really well with the SS suspension. And the trailer hitch bolted to both frame rails and helped tighten up the rear giving it better traction. I still have the hitch, the kid who bought the car from me didn't want it so I told him I would remove it since there was a trick to it.

Here's the ramp when the river was about 3-4' lower, the big rock is out of the water and in the foreground. The ramp drops off when it gets this low.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 3, 2019)

Jawatek...You asked which extendible boat hook that I like..here it is. Expensive, but worth it IMHO.

Post subject: I was the boat ramp idiot Posted: Sun Dec 09, 2018 10:07 am 

Replies: 79
Views: 1835

10sne1....Since I use the "long rope" method of launching, I also pull my boat toward the dock. If the wind is blowing, I also have to STOP the bow from hitting, as yours did.

I bought a two-part, extendible boat hook some years ago. It is at hand when the boat comes to the dock, and I redirect the boat off to the side so she doesn't hit too hard. 

The combo of the extendible shaft and special boat hook is expensive. But, a very valuable feature is that I can affix my strap hook onto it and hook my bow latch without getting wet most times. All in all, it has made my launch and recovery experiences much better.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VSXK5SA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1






https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AXOBV/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

